# D-ring baseplates???



## Cherry Reds on Snow (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey folks, 
I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts about D-ring baseplates on canine traps? 
I understand the idea behind it all. It's just that I can't see a clear advantage?? 
I've tried them and my problem is that I can't properly bed them on frozen ground with out a lot more time and effort. (The trap wants to rock all over the place)!!!
Plus it seems as it was just a phase&#8230; I don't see anyone talking about it or any of the higher-end traps offered this was anymore? 
Thanks


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

i would think it would strengthen the frame of the trap.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

the base plate will be basically double thick, it offers a bit better rigidity. Sterling 600, and Minnesota Brand (MB-660) traps come center D ring. They are about as high end foot trap you can buy for coyote/bobcat.

I haven't had any problems bedding traps with the d-ring base plate. It almost sounds like your d-ring is welded to the frame for as much problems as you're having. It should pivot.

xdeano


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

It should still bed pretty solid if you put a layer of dry dirt in the bottom before you bed the trap.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd agree, with a nice layer or loose dirt on the bottom of the bed, it should go in nice and tight.

Maybe that could be your problem, you're bedding on straight soil, you're only digging your bed deep enough for just the trap, dig down a couple of inches further but leave some in the hole and make a nice loose bed, then put your trap in and give it a nice twist and pack it in. That should do it.

xdeano


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Cherry Reds on Snow said:


> It's just that I can't see a clear advantage??


The biggest advantage that I see is the center swiveling of the trap. With the chain coming off the side, the animal is pulling against one spring more than the other. If the springs are weak or if you have a powerful animal, the animals foot will slide the length of the jaws which can cause severe lacerations to the foot which is unwanted. As far as bedding goes I make my trap beds in a bowl shape which helps prevent trap wobble and also leaves a nice depression for trap chain and D ring.


----------



## Cherry Reds on Snow (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

Bridger Modifieds all come with a reinforced base plate and D ring as well. the base plate was reinforced to help keep the jaws from getting pulled out of the frame. On the weaker base plates a coyote or bigger animal could hit it hard enough to make the base plate flex and the jaws would pull out. Guys used to drop a bead with a welder on the tips of the jaws to help prevent this problem. the base plate prevents lossing your animal once caught.

Yep, dig your trap bed deeper.


----------

